# Heads Up : Posting Ads On Kijiji



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

FYI,
A buddy of mine had a Kijiji ad banned today because he gave the option to do a porch pickup in light of social distancing concerns.

So I'm guessing if an ad even remotely smells of trying to turn the current situation to an advantage, it may get flagged. 



Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Skip the Dishes will drop at your door now. No need for human contact.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I pulled all my adds today.Don't want to interact with buyers right now.


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

What was he trying to sell? I have only heard about the hoarders/flippers being removed.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I have stuff to sell but not going to list anything right now.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I posted this in the 'corona virus' thread last night.
The ad's no longer available.



laristotle said:


> Kijiji has stated that ads like this will be pulled and banned.
> 
> Masks for TRADE not for sale | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
> 
> ...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I have stuff to sell but not going to list anything right now.


I am in the process of taking down listings. I don't want to chance either meeting up with anyone or doing a post office run.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I had a purchase lined up but cancelled it. The seller was relieved I did! 
News that this virus lived on surfaces for 14 days on the cruise ship really got thinking....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I pulled Kij ads, probably should do the same thing with Reverb.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Skip the Dishes will drop at your door now. No need for human contact.


Lots of human contact in the kitchen. Cough, sneeze etc. No thanks I will cook my own slop.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Lots of human contact in the kitchen. Cough, sneeze etc. No thanks I will cook my own slop.


agreed. I'm sorry to see what this will do to the industry but I'm making meals at home.


----------

